# tracing a pony that went back to ireland



## mlm (11 September 2007)

hi, i would love to know if anyone knows a pony that we owned. we sold her when my daughter moved onto horses. and i have now heard that she has gone back to ireland. she is a black 14.2 TB mare (although passport said bay) with a white mark on face.about 8yo.  her stable name was beauty. when i bought her the passport name was bellville beauty. but i did change it to danger baby with the BSJA but it know it did change back. i bought her from cavan sales. she was very forward going and had a good jump but hated hacking. would love to know if anyone knows whatt she is up to.


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (30 December 2019)

Hi just seen this post do you have any pictures of beauty at all?


----------



## bonny (30 December 2019)

12 years later .......


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (30 December 2019)

Yeah? I’m searching for information on my pony & she matches this description however she’s not in Ireland.


----------



## bonny (30 December 2019)

It’s been 8 years since mlm posted so I don’t think you are going to get any information this way


----------



## Leo Walker (30 December 2019)

Han&Pen1993 said:



			Yeah? I’m searching for information on my pony & she matches this description however she’s not in Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

I you get no response here try via youtube






In 2010 she was owned by an M. Thorpe who was showjumoing at Forest Edge, so she was still in the UK then

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/archives/forest-edge-arena-showjumping-results-9-11-july-300304


----------

